# dead beat alert



## spoker (Sep 13, 2014)

went against my normal policies,guy called and wanted some parts cause him and his kids were going to build bikes together,said he wouldnt have the money till payday would i hold the parts,well payday has come and gone,could have sold the parts,wanted to help him and me out,have not heard from him and his phone wont accept anymore calls,told hom about another part he wanted and when i talked to the guy with the part he wasnt very happy,dont have the guys name or i would out him here,he lives in cali. his phone has a 714 area code i think thats by long beach,anyway if you hear from him tell him i said hello if you pm me ill give you his number but i might get in trouble posting it out here


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2014)

spoker said:


> went against my normal policies,guy called and wanted some parts cause him and his kids were going to build bikes together,said he wouldnt have the money till payday would i hold the parts,well payday has come and gone,could have sold the parts,wanted to help him and me out,have not heard from him and his phone wont accept anymore calls,told hom about another part he wanted and when i talked to the guy with the part he wasnt very happy,dont have the guys name or i would out him here,he lives in cali. his phone has a 714 area code i think thats by long beach,anyway if you hear from him tell him i said hello




714 is Orange County. Want me to knock on his door?


----------



## bikiba (Sep 13, 2014)

spoker said:


> went against my normal policies,guy called and wanted some parts cause him and his kids were going to build bikes together,said he wouldnt have the money till payday would i hold the parts,well payday has come and gone,could have sold the parts,wanted to help him and me out,have not heard from him and his phone wont accept anymore calls,told hom about another part he wanted and when i talked to the guy with the part he wasnt very happy,dont have the guys name or i would out him here,he lives in cali. his phone has a 714 area code i think thats by long beach,anyway if you hear from him tell him i said hello if you pm me ill give you his number but i might get in trouble posting it out here




If he didn't have money, maybe he didn't have money to pay his phone bill.

Shld give him the benefit of the doubt. From your description doesn't sound like he was a rich guy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm in 714, I wonder if I know the guy?

 If payday has come and gone, and you have not heard from him yet, I'd put the parts on the market first come first serve.
If you sent the parts and the payment has not been received, then I'd activate the dead beat alert. Ive heard they have a new cell phone warning system that will notify anyone in the country not to sell parts to this guy.
Works kind of like the Amber Alert.


----------



## spoker (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks ford mike but karma will handle it,bibka he turned te message part of his phone off,he didnt get any parts so its just kinda frustrating


----------



## Duck (Sep 13, 2014)

So, I'm confused here; Other than to say an anonymous person didn't pay you for something you never sent anyway, and then decided he didn't want you filling up his voicemail with messages, what's the point of this?Just to use the word "Deadbeat" in a sentence? Have I misread this?


----------



## Handyman (Sep 14, 2014)

*Non-Issue*

This is a non-issue……………………..I’ve been involved with sales for a good part of my life and have taken hundreds of calls from customers who want to order something but never (for a multitude of reasons) follow through.  It’s just part of doing business.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2014)

Handyman said:


> This is a non-issue……………………..I’ve been involved with sales for a good part of my life and have taken hundreds of calls from customers who want to order something but never (for a multitude of reasons) follow through.  It’s just part of doing business.  Pete in Fitchburg




Agreed, I want the three minutes I spent reading this thread back.  I'd also like to know who the jerk is that gave this thread 5 stars.


----------



## spoker (Sep 14, 2014)

bike worger is the JERK here and this has to do with integrity if some says they will buy your product and cant do it and havent gor rhe balls to let you know all you strokes that think its ok can have all those type of people cause if you dont think this is an intedfity issue i sure as hell dont wanna deal with any of you,you guys that bad mothed the guy who rated this 5 stars need to find a differant hoppy to be in and stay with your own kind,hope yall have a flat on your trailer house!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 14, 2014)

The oddest thing about all of this is that Im pretty sure that Duck and Bikewhorder actually finally found something that they agree on


----------



## spoker (Sep 14, 2014)

both of em should find other rude ppl to hang with and get off this site,who needs em!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> both of em should find other rude ppl to hang with and get off this site,who needs em!!!




I like them.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> The oddest thing about all of this is that Im pretty sure that Duck and Bikewhorder actually finally found something that they agree on




Ha ha, I almost gave you my first thumbs up.  Seriously Spoker, Your thread is pointless.  Someone who your not naming and who's not even a caber didn't buy your parts.  It sounds like this to me, WHAA,WHAAA WHAAAAAAA.... 

Damn, now I just wasted three more minutes of my life.


----------



## Duck (Sep 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> bike worger is the JERK here and this has to do with integrity if some says they will buy your product and cant do it and havent gor rhe balls to let you know all you strokes that think its ok can have all those type of people cause if you dont think this is an intedfity issue i sure as hell dont wanna deal with any of you,you guys that bad mothed the guy who rated this 5 stars need to find a differant hoppy to be in and stay with your own kind,hope yall have a flat on your trailer house!!!



Meth is a terrible drug (shaking head)


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 14, 2014)

*The song of the swap meet dead beat*

There once was a Joe Q Publique,
with a table of gold at the swap meet.
many buyers did he, greet with glee,
never the "dead beat" foreseen

The first buyer aware, these parts were rare,
Jingled a bit of his loot.
Joe took out his books, gave him some looks
The man in a hat and suit

This dasher had flare, so Joe took the dare,
and said to the man make an offer.
the buyer beware, swore to the dare
and slowly opened his coffer...

Joe saw in a glance, the man's real finance
as a moth flickered out of his purse.
That jingle of chance, was a pay day advance,
Oh how could it get any worse...


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 14, 2014)

*stupid*

this is exactly the kind of stupid stuff that keeps me away from this site now! spoker had a legit grip, in my opinion. then 2 other members here hijacked the thread, it seems, only to criticize him. if they didn't like the thread...don't read it!! im outa here...going to nicer forums.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 14, 2014)

*While I ride my bicycle the world is still*



Dave Marko said:


> I like them.






bikedudeomaha said:


> this is exactly the kind of stupid stuff that keeps me away from this site now! spoker had a legit grip, in my opinion. then 2 other members here hijacked the thread, it seems, only to criticize him. if they didn't like the thread...don't read it!! im outa here...going to nicer forums.




I speak stupid too, one thing I appreciate here is the ability to put a positive flip to a coin that could land heads or tails. The etiquette that falls into the grey areas of swaps and talks and money pits, is usually left behind where it fell short. The electronic paper trail and fancies of telephone communications and forums amplifies buyer seller etiquette.

When someone brings up a perceived "offense" it doesn't discredit belittle or diminish the freedom to be offended by having a laugh about the joke you're apart of. (to me) Mind you, we've all been the butt of a joke, sometimes when money is involved, and if one's problem, is another's way of laughing about their own problems, and resolving them all the same, then what one see's as a hijacking, is another's answer in disguise.

However, this does not apply to airplanes, do not standup to help the nice people explain how your seatbelt works. This only applies to swap meets were sellers have the "common sense" to *not hold items for strangers*, and use the same common courtesy and discretion to hold items for "friends" in which they have a history with. Deposit?

It's never stupid to speak your mind. Even if it's obtuse, dithered, or lacking in other comparative forms. Say what you have to say, and leave it behind. (Oh I feel the verse returning...)


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> went against my normal policies,guy called and wanted some parts cause him and his kids were going to build bikes together,said he wouldnt have the money till payday would i hold the parts,well payday has come and gone,could have sold the parts,wanted to help him and me out,have not heard from him and his phone wont accept anymore calls,told hom about another part he wanted and when i talked to the guy with the part he wasnt very happy,dont have the guys name or i would out him here,he lives in cali. his phone has a 714 area code i think thats by long beach,anyway if you hear from him tell him i said hello if you pm me ill give you his number but i might get in trouble posting it out here




I always use the 1 rule on 'hold for me buyers'. Once I have a non-refundable deposit: It'll hold for a set, agreed period. .

No deposit, no hold, if somebody comes along before deposit is in,, sorry Charlie.. First come 1st served:  1 rule fits all. (money and friends are always parted, family members do not count, they get no holds, ever.  LOL )


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 14, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> One thing I appreciate here is the ability to put a positive flip to a coin that could land heads or tails. The etiquette that falls into the grey areas of swaps and talks and money pits, is usually left behind where it fell short. The electronic paper trail and fancies of telephone communications and forums amplifies buyer seller etiquette.
> 
> When someone brings up a perceived "offense" it doesn't discredit belittle or diminish the freedom to be offended by having a laugh about the joke you're apart of. (to me) Mind you, we've all been the butt of a joke, sometimes when money is involved, and if one's problem, is another's way of laughing about their own problems, and resolving them all the same, then what one see's as a hijacking, is another's answer in disguise.
> 
> ...





*Great piece of writing with excellent content - Wheeled Relics.*

........  patric


=========================
=========================


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Agreed, I want the three minutes I spent reading this thread back.  I'd also like to know who the jerk is that gave this thread 5 stars.




I swear,I told Dave not to do it.


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd also like to know who the jerk is that gave this thread 5 stars.




So would I. I know plenty, but you never know when you'll need to replace one, so a another jerk would certainly be handy to have on hand.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2014)

You know, I've been thinking about this thread a good bit today and its possible that I was wrong and I've come to the conclusion that Duck needs to apologize for being such an A$$hole.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> You know, I've been thinking about this thread a good bit today and its possible that I was wrong and I've come to the conclusion that Duck needs to apologize for being such an A$$hole.






I'm LMFAO!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2014)

At one point I had a bunch of parts for sale here on the CABE. A member PM'd me and ordered over $100 worth of various small and medium parts from my sale. He never paid despite attempts to remind him. I eventually gave up and sold what I could to others. What didn't sell I donated to a local bicycle co-op. Not a scam, but still a pain to have to wait for weeks for someone, get no response, then have to re-sell everything.


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm giving it 6 stars.


----------



## Duck (Sep 14, 2014)

bikedudeomaha said:


> im outa here...going to nicer forums.



Please PM me which ones you're referring to, just in case I'm not already registered on them. -Thanks-


----------



## spoker (Sep 14, 2014)

this will be my last talk on this thread,maby there was some misunderstanding,i normally dont sell with out payment first or ifi know or have deat with the indidual,the fellow i spoke with was excited to start building bikes with his kids,he was bucks down at the time,i was very happy to help somone to get into the bike hobby,like i said i varied from my hormal policy and proly would do it again if my gut felt i should,what im dissapointed in is that he just didnt get ahold of me and told me somthing went wrong,things happen to everyonei will continues to operate as i think i should,im also very happy that this info gave some of our lower IQ members something to do on a sunday,i can identify with you guys,before i changed my ways i also was so lonley i hopped the phone would ring even if it was the wrong number,HEH HEH


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2014)

Spoker,another fun thing to do on Sunday is to run C.L. adds and give people the wrong addresses. I like to keep the wrong address about 4 houses away from mine so I can sit on my front porch and watch all the fun.


----------



## Duck (Sep 14, 2014)

vincev said:


> Spoker,another fun thing to do on Sunday is to run C.L. adds and give people the wrong addresses. I like to keep the wrong address about 4 houses away from mine so I can sit on my front porch and watch all the fun.



 Another good one is to ask someone on here to hold some parts for you until you get paid, and then turn off your voicemail & ignore their calls.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 14, 2014)

*good deeds gone wrong next*



spoker said:


> this will be my last talk on this thread,maby there was some misunderstanding,i normally dont sell with out payment first or ifi know or have deat with the indidual,the fellow i spoke with was excited to start building bikes with his kids,he was bucks down at the time,i was very happy to help somone to get into the bike hobby,like i said i varied from my hormal policy and proly would do it again if my gut felt i should,what im dissapointed in is that he just didnt get ahold of me and told me somthing went wrong,things happen to everyonei will continues to operate as i think i should,im also very happy that this info gave some of our lower IQ members something to do on a sunday,i can identify with you guys,before i changed my ways i also was so lonley i hopped the phone would ring even if it was the wrong number,HEH HEH




I understand you're gripe. It sucks when you try to do something nice for someone and they spit in your eye. It burns a little. There is a little voice (that's Vince I think) suggesting you shouldn't put your best foot forward without going through someone's pockets first. There is another voice (Dave Marko possibly?) whispering to help those who need rare parts find them burried under the floor boards of Vince's basement. (Dave doesn't own any bicycles to my knowledge) The map is actually tattoo'd on another members back (yet to be named), but he will take his shirt off on a sunny day at a swap meet if you sing that song he heard the day he got his favorite bike. The problem is actually spotting the X... It's tough. You see you just never know when good things are going to come back around, they come in the darndest ways, you think someone is doing you wrong, and you turn around and they've got your hood emblem hanging around their neck from a gold chain rapping in obscure velocipede languages. These heads type 120 wpm but I was the one who called you back single digit rotary dialing when you were the lonely good Samaritan on the cabe, remember? So best of luck, the cabe keeps turning, and a forum is a forum is a forum. Be on. -D


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2014)

Unless the item is a low-demand piece, I don't hold stuff unless I have a partial or full payment in my hand. I'm busy and my time is precious!


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> I'm also very happy that this info gave some of our lower IQ members something to do on a sunday,i can identify with you guys,before i changed my ways i also was so lonley i hopped the phone would ring even if it was the wrong number,HEH HEH




Where can I get some of this brain power potion that you used? My IQ could use a boost too.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 14, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> There once was a Joe Q Publique,
> with a table of gold at the swap meet.
> many buyers did he, greet with glee,
> never the "dead beat" foreseen
> ...





He pulled out his pockets, looked under in his hat
took off his socks, with no bills to be had
"I'll pay with a promise!" said the moneyless man
"my word is good, honest!" as he laid out his plan

Joe listened quiet, to the poor mans plea
a table full of parts, and a man in need
"I'll hold em for you" was all the man heard...
"Pay me by sunset" was Joe's final word...

Now Joe watch this bird, fly all over the place
racing from table to table, at a frightful pace.
He saw head's shake, he saw subtle no's, 
he saw the man talk, like he said to Joe.

He turned town offers that had looked high and low,
waiting for the return, of a wad full of dough.
Where was the man, as the sun finally set, 
Here are those parts, upon a promise was bet.

No money changed hands, on that sad little say, 
Joe learned a good lesson, deposit and pay. 
The man not returned, with his hat and his suit, 
Judge a book by it's cover, is not what to do.

The Song of the Dead Beat "Wheeled Relics"


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Where can I get some of this brain power potion that you used? My IQ could use a boost too.




I would drink some of that potion but I am busy putting phoney ads on C.L.


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2014)

vincev said:


> I would drink some of that potion but I am busy putting phoney ads on C.L.




Fine, I'll just end up being smarter than you (finally). The way you'll know that I'm smarter, is that you won't find me posting on threads like this on Sundays anymore.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 14, 2014)

if i posted a deadbeat thread for every guy on here that didn't pony up when agreed to,this place wouldn't have enough room for the gang to clutter it up.

then again,that sounds like more fun than posting phony cl ads.


----------



## Duck (Sep 15, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> if i posted a deadbeat thread for every guy on here that didn't pony up when agreed to,this place wouldn't have enough room for the gang to clutter it up.
> 
> then again,that sounds like more fun than posting phony cl ads.



It just sounds that way....


----------

